# Best Replacement Schwinn Suburban Tires



## ridingtoy

I'd like to get a set of 1 1/4 x 27 tires to replace my original gumwall tires that came on the bicycle back in 1974 when I bought it new. The walls have gotten all brown and crusty looking from age. What's a good quality brand to look for that's made today, or should I look for NOS gumwalls like the ones that came on it? Thanks!

Dave


----------



## daved66

I have used kenda 26" tires,  work great, I would assume they make a 27" tire.
Just make sure they are for Schwinn rims.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Check out

http://www.niagaracycle.com/

They have many choices for you. Most of the Schwinn 27" wheels can use any correct size tire unlike most of the other size Schwinn wheels which use a specific Schwinn size tire. 

Here is my 76 with the 
http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/sunlite-road-raised-center-tire-27-x-1-1-4-black-white 

 tires from Niagra. They have 2 pages of other 27 X 1 1/4 choices.  Your local bike store will also have or can get many choices in this size tire.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Nice 'burban Bob! I have a 70.


----------



## Suburban76

*Suburban tires*

I recently rebuilt a beat up suburban and opted for Scwalbe HS159 tires.  They were $20 a tire, but offer some better puncture protection than your standard tire.  Expensive, but Hey you said "Best".  They come in both white and gum wall.  

http://www.amazon.com/Schwalbe-HS15...qid=1377779496&sr=1-1&keywords=Schwalbe+HS159


----------



## ridingtoy

Thanks for all the tire tips! Hope to get some new rubber on the Suburban pretty soon.

Dave


----------

